
App for Aussie Backpackers. Thoughts? - matthewhearle
http://thebackpackingapp.com
======
mtmail
The [http://www.thebackpackingapp.com/what-in-gods-good-name-
is-t...](http://www.thebackpackingapp.com/what-in-gods-good-name-is-the-
backpacking-app/) page doesn't show any content when an adblocker is used.
Those block Gravatar which then causes a javascript reference error. I'm not
sure if that's even under your control. Just wanted to let you know in case
others report the same.

